# Fishing off Morey's pier in WW



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Was on the beach last week sunning with my relatives. Saw birds diving. Went back to the condo at 5:30 and got my gear. I was able to see them swiming in the waves. Casted with a lure just in front of what I saw and brought in a 23 inch blue. Never did that so easy. Man I have to go up in the fall when the stripers are runnin'.
In wildwood of all things right?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

The fall should be off the chain this year. The drum run was awesome. It should be a blast.


----------

